# Single Head Embroidery Machine 15 Needle for sale



## InkwellCustoms (Mar 16, 2012)

Embroidery machine purchased brand new by current owner 18 months ago rarely used embroidery machine.

Email for interest in product and pics.

[email protected]

Maintained in a low humidity professional environment

*15* needle single head machine

Base included in sale 

50+ spools of thread

2 cap frames

20000+ stock designs included with purchase Disc

11 hoops of varying sizes

Embroidery area: 550x350mm 22"x14"

Volume: 31550 cu.in.

Automatic thread trimmer

Maximum speed 1200 SPM

270° wide angle cap system

LCD display showing real time stitching

USB input or direct transmission from PC via serial port or wireless

Networkable and Wi-Fi capable

Auto color change

Thread break detection

Pre-sew design trace capable

Memory size: 1,000,000 stitches and 99 designs

Servo motor 150W -- lowest power consumption in the industry

Built-in universal power supply, 110V/60Hz and 220V/50Hz self adaptable worldwide

DC36V micro-step motor for X & Y axis driving to ensure low noise and less vibration.

Light weight: 90 kilograms or 200 lbs. It can be easily moved around

Heavy duty steel stand with wheels to ensure both stability and mobility

On-board lettering

Environment friendly packaging

Emergency stop

****PRICE NEGOTIABLE!!!****


----------



## KJKees (Apr 24, 2013)

Really interested in your machine! Can you give me a ballpark on price?


----------



## InkwellCustoms (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm looking to sell this for approximately $7000, if really interested let me know we could work something out if need be.

Sent from my SCH-R530M using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm not seeing the brand name. That might help you sell the machine if someone is looking for a particular brand.


----------



## InkwellCustoms (Mar 16, 2012)

Its a Ricoma RCM 1501 you can visit their site at www.ricoma.us

Sent from my SCH-R530M using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mensimah (Sep 3, 2013)

Curious to know why you are selling your machine. Have you sold it already? How much did you decide to sell it for?





InkwellCustoms said:


> Embroidery machine purchased brand new by current owner 18 months ago rarely used embroidery machine.
> 
> Email for interest in product and pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## InkwellCustoms (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking to expand our business, the 1 head doesn't make sense for us. No it hasn't been sold yet, if interested let me know, its available for testing.


----------



## Sanman2020 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi , do you still have a machine to sell?


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sanman2020 said:


> Hi , do you still have a machine to sell?


This post is 3 years old I doubt he does and if he did I wouldn't buy a RiComa.


----------

